# Armleuchteralgen-für oder wider?



## rut49 (31. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
in meinem Teich breiten sich Armleuchteralgen aus.(eigentlich die einzigen Pflanzen, die richtig gut wachsen, alle anderen "mickern" eher vor sich hin) Woher sie gekommen sind.
Ich habe gelesen, dass sie besonders gut in nährstoffarmen Gewässern wachsen und deshalb die Frage an euch: kann es einen Zusammenhang mit den Armleuchteralgen und dem spärlichen Wachstum der anderen Wasserpflanzen geben?
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen bzw. Tipps geben.
LG Regina


----------



## Nymphaion (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Armleuchteralgen-für oder wider?*

Hallo,

eindeutig Ja. Dein Teich ist nährstoffarm, deswegen wachsen die Armleuchteralgen gut. Wenn Du das ändern willst, musst Du düngen.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Armleuchteralgen-für oder wider?*

Hallo Regina, 

ich habe auch so ein nährstoffarmes Gewässer in dem außer Armleuchteralgen freiwillig (ungedüngt) kaum eine Pflanze wächst. Ich nehme die Armleuchteralgen so gut es geht aus dem Teich, weil sie sich das benötigte CO2 aus der KH holen und somit auch an den biogenen Entkalkungen in meinem Teich beteiligt sind. Ausrotten kann man die Armleuchteralgen nach meiner Erfahrung nicht, wenn ihnen ein Gewässer behagt und ehrlich gesagt bin ich oft sogar glücklich über das satte und einzige Grün, das sie in den Teich bringen. Es ist wie Werner sagt, nur mit Düngung kannst du eine Änderung herbeiführen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Armleuchteralgen-für oder wider?*

Hallo Elfriede, hallo Werner,
ihr habt mir mit euren Antworten das bestätigt, was ich schon geahnt habe. 

Ich war so stolz, daß wenigstens eine UWPflanze gut gedeiht, da bin ich schon etwas frustriert. Trotzdem bin ich froh,  endlich( wie ich hoffe) zu wissen,  woher das Kümmern der anderen Pflanzen kommt.

Wenn ich euch richtig verstanden habe, wäre die beste Lösung: ausrotten. Das würde mir natürlich sehr schwer fallen.

Deshalb werde ich den Bestand zunächst mal reduzieren und Werner´s Vorschlag: aufdüngen folgen.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch sagen, wie ich da am besten vorgehe.
Vielen Dank und einen schönen Sonntag
Regina


----------



## Michael der 2. (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Armleuchteralgen-für oder wider?*

Hi

Je nachdem, wie dicht sie schon sind, geht das mit nem Rechen sicherlich ganz gut. 
Vielleicht auch mit dem Haken der (Faden-)Algenbürste, sofern du eine besitzt.
Bevor du dich jetzt auf machst und den Teich düngst, wäre es noch eine Alternative, eben solche Pflanzen einzusetzen, die nährstoffarmes Wasser bevorzugen.
Weitere Idee wäre auch, dass die anderen Pflanzen einfach zu tief stehen, um sich richtig entfalten zu können ....

Wie lange besteht dein Teich schon und welches Substrat hast du verwendet ?

Grüße Michael


----------



## rut49 (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Armleuchteralgen-für oder wider?*

Hallo Michael,
ich versuche mal deine Fragen zu beantworten.
Mein Teich besteht seit ca. 8 Jahren, damals von einem "sogenannten Fachmann" angelegt.
Ich hatte null Ahnung und habe ihn machen lassen. Form, Größe usw. waren zu meiner Zufriedenheit, und dann... hat er mit viel Kies aufgefüllt! Im Laufe der Jahre habe ich schon einige Eimer rausgeholt und durch Sand- Lehmgemisch ersetzt.(beim Lesen im Forum kann man eine Menge lernen).
Viele Pflanzen wurden eingesetzt, teils gekauft, viele habe ich von Forie´s geschenkt bekommen.
Aber leider habe ich bei wenigen einen Erfolg gesehen. Deine Anregung bzgl .Pflanztiefe- alles probiert. Und immer mit dem Ergebnis: sie mickern vor sich hin. Ein Bespiel: __ Froschlöffel eingesetzt, nach 14Tg. die ersten braunen Blätter, dann kriegte er tatsächlich Blüten, aber nach ca. 8Wo. nur noch braune Blätter und trockene Blütenstängel.
Und dann kam ich auf die Armleuchteralgen.
Ich werde zunächst mal versuchen, sie mit einem Schlammsauger wegzubekommen. Mit dem aufdüngen warte ich auf weitere Tipps, aber ich vermute, daß die Jahreszeit dafür nicht ideal  ist. 
Irgendwie ist es schon zum Verzweifeln, aber die Hoffnung aufgeben? Noch lange nicht!
Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------



## rut49 (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Armleuchteralgen-für oder wider?*

Hi,
da das Wetter z.Zt. super schön ist, haben wir gestern die "Arrmleuchteraktion" in Angriff genommen. Der Tipp es mit einer Fadenalgenhexe zu versuchen, hat sich dabei bestens bewährt ( danke Michael). Den kümmerlichen Rest haben wir, gleichzeitig mit dem Schlamm, abgesaugt .Im nächsten Jahr wird sich dann zeigen, ob wir alles erwischt haben. Außerdem bin ich jetzt schon auf das Pflanzenwachstum gespannt. Hat es wirklich an den "Armleuchtern" gelegen 
LG Regina


----------



## Digicat (29. Mai 2019)

Servus Regina

Lange schon nix mehr von Dir gelesen 

Deshalb die Frage: Wie ist es den Pflanzen nach der Beseitigung der Armleuchteralgen gegangen ?
Hat sich Wachstum eingestellt ?

Würde mich sehr freuen, von Dir wieder zu lesen 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

